# Gf working as a journalist



## Adam1985 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello! 

This is my first post here, but I've been reading for a while - seems like a friendly community and there's lots of interesting information floating about! 

So I was hoping someone might be able to offer an insight on my situation. 

I'm moving to BK in August to work at an international school. Accommodation is provided and pay is certainly going to allow me to live comfortably, if not in absolute luxury (which is fine by me!) 

Anyway, my girlfriend would be joining me (we'll have to get married in fact) after a few months. She is a video journalist working in London, but with an Indian passport. 

Does anyone have any insight as to what kind of work she might be able to do in BK? Does anyone know of people working in the media... or have any other insights into the lay of the land out there. I don't want her to come out and not be able to find any work...

Also, side point, and potentially a bit sensitive, but I read somewhere that some Thais might hold negative views about Indians. Is she likely to face any discrimination...? 

Thanks!


----------

